# tumor in betta mouth?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Old female betta suddenly has developed a very wide looking mouth with a lump on each end and 2 white things sticking out of her mouth. These have arrived in the past 3 days. She is having difficulty eating and her mouth is obviously painful-- she moves backwards very quickly when she contacts anything. she is also having trouble breathing.
She is not able to grasp betta bits or flakes but was able to get a worm down with much difficulty.
She is housed in her own filtered , cycled,tank and she gets water changes on shedule.
I am posting this not for any help but for anyone else who may find the information helpful.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Tumors can be caused by a virus or a cancer, but most tumors are genetic. The genetic tumors may be caused from too much hybridization, common amongst professional breeders.
Practically all tumors are untreatable. If the fish is in distress, it should be euthanized, sorry. 
If she can't eat she will starve to death. Lets see what others have to say.
You could try salt treatment.


----------

